# USA Trains - 60ft Steel Box Cars - Photos



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

For those that may be interested USA Trains has posted photos of all it's new 60 footers on their website...
They look good!









http://www.usatrains.com/usatrains60box.html




Regards
Gary


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine will be drop shipped through the dealer. just waiting ...waiting,,


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep waiting Marty. another month or so. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, your just a negitive kind-a guy....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Gary,

I just cant wait for these cars they will be so cooooooooooool........................... 











I just dont know were im going to put them ?

Maybe Marty will let me store some at his place.

Between these, the new AML Bethgons, and tank cars,

Its going to be a tough year to keep Liama food on the table ........


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 
I thought you was coming to the Sept open house this year. 
Fly down, its not that far to walk from Omaha to here.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing Negative about it Marty just the facts. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was wondering why that comment Marty. It's what has been stated by USAT. 


It's the truth. No problem with that right? 


Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, RJ knows I'm just playing ,,You could say, they are almost here, month away. 

I won't do it no more.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh half full vs. half empty... I grok that... 

Greg


----------

